
Rambler retracts lawsuit against Nginx (Russian) - jasondclinton
https://lenta.ru/news/2019/12/16/rm/
======
yaroslav83
"It seems that someone has already adapted to the system from police searches,
or simply to support NGINX!" [https://pari-match.club/](https://pari-
match.club/)
[https://monosnap.com/direct/JM4VGPga3PaV7Z4pQEdQgiMEIwi0ub](https://monosnap.com/direct/JM4VGPga3PaV7Z4pQEdQgiMEIwi0ub)

------
jasondclinton
Google Translate link:
[https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3...](https://translate.google.com/translate?sl=ru&tl=en&u=https%3A%2F%2Flenta.ru%2Fnews%2F2019%2F12%2F16%2Frm%2F)

------
java-man
All verbs in the article are in future tense. "will ask to stop the lawsuit"
etc.

